# Im I missing any info for my neck label?



## Slinky3 (Nov 12, 2012)

**Am I missing any info for my neck label?*

I am working on a neck label so far the info I have on it is:

-company name and website
-size of shirt
-100% cotton
-Washing instructions
-Drying instructions
-Made in USA
-and the RN Number

Anything else I need on the label, or does that legally cover everything?

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Looks right. Here's the complete rules: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


----------



## Narf (Nov 21, 2012)

Omitting the bleach and ironing care means that the shirt can accept any bleach and all parts of it can be ironed hot, so you probably want to work those aspects into it too.


----------



## Slinky3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks, did not know that.
Ok so updated the label, this is what I have now:

-company name and website
100% Cotton
Wash cold with like colors
Only non-chlorine bleach when needed
Tumble dry low
Low iron if needed
Do not iron decoration
Made in USA
RN number

I am pretty sure I got everything in there now, anything else I am missing?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Slinky3 said:


> I am pretty sure I got everything in there now, anything else I am missing?


Are you looking for just what's legal, or every possible cleaning solution? 

Simplest method is to take everything off the original label (except RN# and brand name of course) and make sure it's on your label. Done.

Anything after that and you're basically just stating the obvious.


----------



## Narf (Nov 21, 2012)

splathead said:


> Are you looking for just what's legal, or every possible cleaning solution?  ...


"Do not iron. Do not dry clean."

It's not like folks tend to iron their t-shirts or send them out to dry clean anyways, so just play it safe.


----------



## Slinky3 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am basically wanted to do whats legal.

I copied mostly everything off the shirt tag plus tweaking a couple of things up.

100% cotton. Made in USA.
Wash cold inside out with like colors.
Only Non-Chlorine Bleach When Needed.
Tumble dry low. Do not iron. Do not dry clean.
RN Number

What info is on your shirt tags splathead?

For sending out plastisols what is the size of the font you want? 12 pt,, 14 pt?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Slinky3 said:


> What info is on your shirt tags splathead?


Company Name
Size
Fiber content
Wash cold, tumble dry low (idiot proof wash instructions)
Country of origin



> For sending out plastisols what is the size of the font you want? 12 pt,, 14 pt?


Depends on what the final size of your transfers and the style you want. You can go as little as 8 point.


----------



## Slinky3 (Nov 12, 2012)

splathead how do you heat press them on?

What is the best way to do it? 
Do you press shirt design transfer first, then the neck or vice versa?
Is it ok to press a transfer twice, meaning I press the neck transfer label then I press the shirt design transfer, which is really pressing neck transfer label two times.
How do you do it? Any problems?


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: *Am I missing any info for my neck label?*

How can it all fit?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: *Am I missing any info for my neck label?*



Skinbus said:


> How can it all fit?


I have seen neck transfers as large as 3 x 3.......So if you do not have enough space, just make it bigger.....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Slinky3 said:


> splathead how do you heat press them on?
> 
> What is the best way to do it?
> Do you press shirt design transfer first, then the neck or vice versa?
> ...


We usually screen print our designs. But when we are using transfers (or vinyl) for the design, we press the highest temperature transfer first, which for us is the label (375F). 

Pressing a design on a shirt that already has the label pressed in should not be an issue. Just position the neck of the shirt off the end of your heat press platen. Then the printed label is out from under the upper platen and would not get pressed twice.

If for some reason that's not possible, just cover the neck label with a piece of parchment paper while pressing your design so you don't get ink transferred to your upper platen or teflon cover sheet.


----------

